# Lancaster Finished



## Grahamjohn (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi after 2 years i have finely finished the Lancaster. I hope you like the pictures and please let me know what you think.:wave:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

You can go to your "manage attachments" link and delete all the old ones.
Or you can upload them to a photo sharing site like photobucket and post a link.


----------



## Grahamjohn (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks John P I have deleted some so enjoy the pictures.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Amazing! 

Superb work, Grahamjohn! :thumbsup:


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Looks good and that looks like an interesting kit to build!


----------



## 84crossfire (Apr 24, 2007)

Nice job she looks to be the 1/48 Tamiya kit?


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

nicely done


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Isn't this 1/32?


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Beautiful!!:thumbsup:

- Denis


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

It was worth the wait, thanks for showing.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yes, it's 1/32. Some kind of subscription kit where they send you a part every month.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Nice job on the Lancaster.


Agentsmith


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

AWESOME! Nice build! :thumbsup: aside from the Fortress and the B-24 Lady.....I have always loved the Lancaster. I know a Tail gunner who survived 20 missions....wow!


----------

